# scan tomorrow~ size of follies?



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

How big should they be? What happens if none have started growing at all?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

They usually like to see follicles of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure the egg(s) released are mature enough for good fertilisation (follicles too small or too big - over around 26+ mm _may_ mean eggs are too immature or too mature).

Follicles grow around 1-2mm per day and they would take this into account when measuring the size of the follicles and timing any hcg trigger jab and basting.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

well there's nothing going on in there at all, so I've had to go up to 75iu. I'm really disapointed in myself, and feel absolutely  horrible. I'm so afraid now that no level of meds will work, and we'll have to face that this is the end of the line. I have a repeat scan on friday.

Is it possible that the antibiotics I took could have had an effect on my response?  (probably wishful thinking)


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi crystal,
Not sure about the antibiotics but don't give up hope!  I responded terribly to the medication on first tx and my follies didn't grow at all.  I was ready to give up and had signed my self off as never having children and this never going to work.  The midwife sat me down and told me that my body isn't used to all the changes going on and all the new hormones rushing round my body, she told me that i would probably be surprised on my next cycle as my body should recognise the drugs and respond-sure enough it did and it worked really really well!
Hang in there chick and keep going GOOD LUCK
ally
xxxx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

thankyou so much for your reply, I feel so much better now. What sort of doseages did they try before cancelling?

I think this might well be the problem I have, especially as I aslo have pcos and hypothyroid.


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi I started on a really low dose its terrible that I can't remember I think it was 75iu of menopur( i don't know if u know this but the midwife told me that menopur is an extract from urine of menopausal nuns!!!!) I was very shocked but she was being deadly serious! Anyway I injected for 2 weeks and nothing happened zilch.  The next cycle, they did put my dosage up and my body recognised it and it worked! I suppose they have to start at a low dose to see how you react to it. 75iu probably works for some people but not me I really needed to kick start those ovaries!!!!!
Good luck hunnie and I hope all your dreams come true you very much deserve it.
allyxxxxxx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

well 75 did nothing either, so now we have to go back monday and they discuss either going to 100 or cancelling. Never thought this would happen


----------

